# FMA Demo Swords



## Brian Johns (Nov 9, 2004)

Folks,

Does anyone know where to obtain FMA demo swords (machete, bolo, barong etc) ? Any information would be appreciated.

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi Brian,

Try Bram Frank at the CSSD/SC website.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Blindside (Nov 10, 2004)

Try:

http://warriorcraft.tripod.com/wchome/id9.html

or here:

http://trainingblades.com/index.php?cPath=22&osCsid=f4c94cff83df802a183a87582370b2ec

Good luck,

Lamont


----------



## OULobo (Nov 11, 2004)

I like Edges2 and KIL for blunt practice equipment. I have also used Micheal Enad's stuff (http://www.geocities.com/colosseum/rink/8337/index) for demos.

For the sharp stuff, try Kris Kutlery, Classic Blades or Valiant Co.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 2, 2004)

I have used and still own a couple of the wood trainers, and I do like them.

I also like the aluminum trainers for the balance and feel as well. 

I personally have and use a couple of hand made aluminum trainers from Joe Arnold out of Ontario Canada. Joe is a nice guy and mostly deals with real blades. Jason his cousin and journeyman, does make trainers and I believe that Tim Hartman is his distributor. I have a Kukri Trainer from Jason, and I have seen him make some other FMA blades for people.

All the above sites, look good to me as well. Looks like you get to make a list for your Christmas wishes? 

Good Searching Brian


----------



## HenchmanNoNameTag (Dec 7, 2004)

While we're on the subject, a question for Dan Anderson:

Where can I purchase those sourwood sticks like you had at ArnisFest this year? I'm tired of shredding rattan.  

Many thanks!

The Henchman


----------

